# ALX - Atlas Arteria



## System (15 August 2010)

Macquarie Atlas Roads (MQA) is a stapled structure made up of one security of Macquarie Atlas Roads Limited, stapled to one in Macquarie Atlas Roads International Limited. It is a newly listed infrastructure group with a portfolio of toll roads managed by Macquarie Interntional Advisory Services.

http://www.macquarieatlasroads.com


----------



## piggybank (14 February 2014)

*Macquarie Atlas Roads* - Notice of 2013 Full Year Results Presentation

Macquarie Atlas Roads (MQA) will announce its results for the full year ended 31 December 2013 on Thursday 27 February 2014 at approximately 9:00am.


​


----------



## piggybank (3 March 2014)

Daily Update:-


----------



## Kryzz (29 August 2016)

MQA still chugging along nicely!


----------



## Boggo (30 August 2016)

Kryzz said:


> MQA still chugging along nicely!




Agree, nice steady pace in the right direction. Holding in my SMSF.

(Weekly chart - click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (29 May 2017)

Down a bit today but appeared in the weekly scan for attention.


----------



## System (28 May 2018)

On May 28th, 2018, Macquarie Atlas Roads (MQA) changed its name and ASX code to Atlas Arteria (ALX).


----------



## HelloU (28 May 2018)

HelloU said:


> ......not that macq bank treats u well in bed....that morning goodbye kiss can be a shocker....most recently atlas.....what do they call those liverpool kiss things....oh yeah...



from another thread but tells a story......happy to closely watch the year on year announcements here, with shackles off but mothers help gone.


----------



## bigdog (21 November 2019)

Atlas Arteria announces $1.35 billion equity raising (attached) and trading halt today

Atlas Arteria announced that it has executed agreements to acquire a further 6.14% indirect interest in *APRR* and *ADELAC*. This will lift its indirect interest in APRR to 31.14% and in ADELAC to 31.17%.

APRR is a high quality toll road group in France which management notes is performing well and has access to growth opportunities.

ADELAC is a smaller business which connects to APRR in southeast France. Combined, the two businesses comprise a 2,318 kilometres motorway network located in the East and South East of France.

Capitial raising $452 million institutional placement and a 4 for 21 accelerated pro-rata non-renounceable entitlement offer to raise $898 million.

These funds will be raised at $6.90 per share (is a discount of 9.7% to its last close price)






585


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 August 2020)

_hasn't really recovered from Covid slump from lockdowns, and that would tie in with toll roads being a barometer of economic activity_.




The company reported a $123 million loss, and wrote down the value of the Dulles Greenway, a 22-kilometre motorway near Washington DC, by a further $152 million, citing a decline in traffic and uncertainty over how the US economy will recover.

In France, Atlas Arteria is investing in government-backed schemes to cut carbon emissions, such as opening new tolled lanes for electric vehicles and cars that carry more than two people. The company is optimistic about the traffic outlook in Europe after virus restrictions eased and more people go on driving holidays; it is also putting more electric vehicle-charging stations on its biggest and most profitable tollroad asset, the Autoroutes Paris-Rhin-Rhone (which currently contributes almost 90 per cent of the company's earnings).

Traffic on the 2318-kilometre APRR fell by almost one-third in the first half, compared with a year earlier. But it rebounded strongly after the easing of COVID-19 restrictions in May and returned to its 2019 levels by August. The toll fares generated an income of €682.9 million ($1.14 billion).

The cash from APRR should allow Atlas Arteria to pay a first-half dividend of 11¢ a share in late September or early October but the company said the payment would depend on its continuing performance.


----------



## Miner (20 April 2022)

This ALX has stopped attraction from any input since Aug 20.
So thought to share some update.
Today's update is encouraging.
MQG changes the holding like we change our garments nonetheless, it shows the activiities


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 April 2022)

Miner said:


> This ALX has stopped attraction from any input since Aug 20.
> So thought to share some update



At $6.5 billion market cap, ALX is coming out of Covid and the attendant traffic drop-off, now rebounding.

Check the borrowings / the gearing. It is a bond proxy, and pretty boring. I'm sure the board and management pay themselves well. (ex-Macquarie)


----------



## Miner (20 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> At $6.5 billion market cap, ALX is coming out of Covid and the attendant traffic drop-off, now rebounding.
> 
> Check the borrowings / the gearing. It is a bond proxy, and pretty boring. I'm sure the board and management pay themselves well. (ex-Macquarie)



@Dona Ferentes 
Yes for sure. Pretty boring for those who bought at $6.57 (per your graph posted in 2020) but exciting who could sell at that time and now watching on side line 
BHP CEO probably feels underpaid when comparing with what CEO of Macquarie enjoys


----------



## divs4ever (20 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> At $6.5 billion market cap, ALX is coming out of Covid and the attendant traffic drop-off, now rebounding.
> 
> Check the borrowings / the gearing. It is a bond proxy, and pretty boring. I'm sure the board and management pay themselves well. (ex-Macquarie)




 yes i got the same feeling when i put the tape measure over them  ( as Macquarie Atlas )

 in hindsight that might have been a mistake  ( both in 2011/2012 and again in March/April 2020  )

since bonds look like the MIGHT  turn to mush ( in the near future ) this might be something i will buy at an uncomfortable price ( assuming another dip soon , this probably won't crash like some stocks will )


----------



## divs4ever (20 April 2022)

Miner said:


> @Dona Ferentes
> Yes for sure. Pretty boring for those who bought at $6.57 (per your graph posted in 2020) but exciting who could sell at that time and now watching on side line
> BHP CEO probably feels underpaid when comparing with what CEO of Macquarie enjoys



yes , but the MQG  guy ( gal ) is out the door  as soon as she/he  stumbles  , BHP seems to be a little more forgiving ( unfortunately )

 i hold both MQG and BHP ( and MQG  has done MUCH better from  me . even if counting divestments  in the last 10 years )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 October 2022)

"_Don't do it, Johnny, don't do it! _"






But they did. Raising $2.5B in capital at $6.30 a share, to pay for the $2.9B purchase of a majority stake in US toll road Chicago Skyway; during the period that the retail offer was open, only 1400 of the 22,400 eligible retail shareholders participated. Sub-underwriters are trying to find a home for their stock.


----------



## Miner (16 October 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> "_Don't do it, Johnny, don't do it! _"
> 
> View attachment 148098
> 
> ...



@Dona Ferentes  your posting put me to look into this and OMG- 400 only participated against 22,400 eligible shareholders
IFM might have seen some thing interesting . Such a massive CR specially when US dollar is increasing continuously.
THe directors bought only the limited amount. Blackrock is deemed a prudent fundie and their holding reduced with increased equity level


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02571440-2A1400119?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

DNH and will watch cautiously


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 October 2022)

Miner said:


> @Dona Ferentes  your posting put me to look into this and OMG- 400 only participated against 22,400 eligible shareholders
> IFM might have seen some thing interesting . Such a massive CR specially when US dollar is increasing continuously.
> THe directors bought only the limited amount. Blackrock is deemed a prudent fundie and their holding reduced with increased equity level
> DNH and will watch cautiously



*1400 *retail....and CEO Graeme Bevans spent almost $542,000 to buy more than 86,000 shares.

IFM , like many, thought the French assets, the French toll road, the Autoroutes Paris-Rhin-Rhone (APRR), attractive. This toll road concession is set to expire in 2035, so diversification is somewhat sensible. 

The Chicago Skyway acquisition diversifies Atlas Arteria’s toll roads assets by giving it a stake in the inner-city road that links downtown Chicago with the city’s southeastern suburbs. IFM owns an Indiana toll road that connects with the Chicago Skyway, and it is reported that it considered making an offer for all of Atlas Arteria before the company bought the US toll road. Now it's more expensive (and they probably know the US margins are lower).


----------

